#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >      - 2

## Esam

* :



*  					  4 :*
**1.  					   :
*   Formation  Water*  					   :
*  Water + VCO2 <50 μm/y + pH2S < 0.0035  					bar*

					 2. 					*    					CO2*  					.
      :
*  Water  + VCO2 > 50 μm/y + pH2S < 0.0035 bar*

 3. *    					H2S*.
*  Water + VCO2 < 50 μm/y + pH2S > 0.0035  					bar*

 4. *    					CO2  					H2S*.
*  Water + VCO2 > 50 μm/y + pH2S > 0.0035  					bar **   CO2*:
  -               					  .
  -          .
  -           *   Stainless  Steel*  					.* 
 

  


  ****  *  :*

*-   					   *   Stainless  Steel*.
 -    *   Corrosion  Inhibitors*.
 -     *   Internal  Coating*.
 -    *   PH  control*.* *    SourCorrosionForms:*  * - *   Blistering*.
 -   *   Hydrogen  Induced  -----ing  HIC*.
 -   * Stepwise  -----ing  SWC*.
 -   *   Sulphide  Stress  -----ing  SSC  

 Stress  							Corrosion -----ing


*    CorrosionResistantAlloys:
  -    *   Sulphide  Stress  -----ing  SSC*.
  -     *   Stress  Corrosion  -----ing  SCC*.*
 
 

  


 * SCC  					:
* *:
*  * -   .
   -      .
   -  *   Tensile  Stress*  					   .

					            					    .     :
 1.  *    Ionic  Dissolution*  					    .
 2.     .* *    SCC  					-  :
  
  					           					 :
    -  .
    -   .
    -       .
    -      *   PH*.
    -      *   Hardness*.

  :
  					-     .
  -    .
  -  .
  -   [link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].
  -    *   Corrosion  Inhibitors*  					.
 - *   Coating*.

**  :
  					           					.**   CorrosionPrevention&CorrosionControl*
 * :
  -  					 .
 -   .
 -      .
 -  .
 -  .

 :*  * -      .
 -    *   -----s  Detector*.
 -   *   Electrical  Resistance*.

   					:* * 					-  					    .
 -     *   Tank  Drainage  System*  					        .
 -        *   Pumping  Systems*.
 -      .
 -      *   Hydrostatic  Test*.
 -   .
 -       *  Heat  Exchanger  pipes' vibration*.

  :

					            					  :
  :    .
   					:  -  *   Carbon  steel*  					+ *   Epoxy*.
   					:   -  *   Carbon  steel  *.
 :  -   					*   Carbon  steel
*     :  .
  (): *   Titanium*.
     : *   Titanium*.* *   					:* *  : *   Organic  					Coating*   					 .
  :  					   .
   					:  *   Corrosion  Inhibitors*  					.
    :   					*  Cathodic  Protection*  					 .
 :     .
  :  					  *   Filming  Inhibitors*  					.
 *   offshore  platform*  					:  .* *  :
					1. ENI  				Engineering - Milano
					 2. 					 Department of material Engg - -  					University of Milano - Corrosion Control in oil & gas  					industry*
See More:     - 2

----------

